# Auto Train Check-in at Lorton VA Station



## JoanneW (Jul 2, 2021)

Later this month, I'm taking on the Auto Train from Lorton, VA to Sanford, FL with 3 small kids. I'm aware that check-in is between 11:30 AM and 2:30 PM, with absolutely no vehicles accepted after 2:30 PM. Here's my question: Is it possible for us to do the *passenger* check-in at 11:30 AM (to hopefully snag a 5:00 dinner seating for the kids) but do the *vehicle* check-in later, say at 1:30 PM? That would allow us to grab some lunch at a nearby restaurant and return to the station.


----------



## cocojacoby (Jul 2, 2021)

I don't think so. It's all basically done at the same time. You turn your car in (outside) before you check-in (inside) and pick a dinner time.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 2, 2021)

There used to be (or still is) a shuttle in Sanford that would take passengers to downtown Sanford so they could grab something to eat and look around. I have no idea if Lorton has something similar.


----------



## George Harris (Jul 2, 2021)

One of the reasons for fast food carry outs. Stop and grab your food then check in while the kids munch.


----------



## PVD (Jul 2, 2021)

Are the food trucks set up?


----------



## JoanneW (Jul 2, 2021)

This trip report from 2015 mentions being able to do it, but since I've never read it anywhere else I don't know whether to believe it. Quoting: "Important tip: you can go to the station to check in _without_ handing over your car; keep left on the station access road. If you want to ensure a particular seat or dining time, arrive early and plan to do something else before boarding."


----------



## Palmland (Jul 3, 2021)

On our trip from Sanford in 2019 the attendant said we could park at the few spaces next to his vehicle check in booth then walk into the station to check in there with our tickets. We then returned to the car and had an excellent lunch in a German restaurant in town. We returned about 2 for vehicle check in and boarded shortly after. No idea if you can do this in Lorton.


----------



## cocojacoby (Jul 3, 2021)

Palmland said:


> On our trip from Sanford in 2019 the attendant said we could park at the few spaces next to his vehicle check in booth then walk into the station to check in there with our tickets. We then returned to the car and had an excellent lunch in a German restaurant in town. We returned about 2 for vehicle check in and boarded shortly after. No idea if you can do this in Lorton.



Actually that is answered in the same article posted above:
"_Unlike Lorton, we had to check our car right away; there wasn't a bypass lane. However, there's a free shuttle bus to the Sanford historic district."_

That article also mentions a 4 PM check-in time for cars:
_"Since we didn't need to check our car until 4"
_
That's just wrong so I might not trust the accuracy of this article


----------



## Ryan (Jul 3, 2021)

Palmland said:


> We then returned to the car and had an excellent lunch in a German restaurant in town


 Are you talking about the place inside of the train station in Fredericksburg, or another establishment? I’ve had one of the best meals I’ve ever had there in Fredericksburg.


----------



## Palmland (Jul 3, 2021)

No, Ryan, our trip was northbound from Sanford. This is the Sanford restaurant I was referencing.


----------



## pennyk (Jul 3, 2021)

Palmland said:


> No, Ryan, our trip was northbound from Sanford. This is the Sanford restaurant I was referencing.


That restaurant is extremely popular here in Central Florida.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Jul 3, 2021)

Palmland said:


> No, Ryan, our trip was northbound from Sanford. This is the Sanford restaurant I was referencing.





pennyk said:


> That restaurant is extremely popular here in Central Florida.



I looked at their menu. So many delicious sounding dishes! I wish I had known about them when I took the Auto Train.


----------



## egurbi (Jul 4, 2021)

From experience, I can tell you that it is not possible to check in at Lorton Station for the auto train without also leaving your car. You pinpoint 11:30 AM, which is normally when they begin accepting cars, however double check to make sure they will receive cars this early on the day you travel: check in times may vary depending upon the arrival time of the northbound train from the previous night, as they need to clear all the cars from the previous night. That said, there are 2 possibilities you could consider: 1. Check in, leave your car, and call an uber/lyft. There is a visitor parking area (or at least there was one pre-pandemic, probably will want to confirm) at Lorton Train Station which an uber/lyft could access. Even if there wasn't the parking area you could meet them at the entrance road to the station. 2. There is a shopping center (I believe its called Lorton Market or Lorton marketplace, right off of Lorton Road, walk to the left as you leave the main entrance to the station) that at reasonable walking speed is about a 12 minute walk from the station (sidewalks all along the walking route, and a light to cross the road at before entering up into the shopping center). There is at least 1 sit down restaurant there (Glory Days Grill) which is a local chain (think sports pub food with plenty of stuff for kids and kids meals), a pizza place, and I believe also a dunkin donuts. There is also a large grocery store there for anything you want to buy for the train. Realize with the 3 small kids walking may not be an option, but if you are able to, or traveling with another adult you could send someone to pick up the stuff you need.


----------



## railiner (Jul 4, 2021)

egurbi said:


> There is also a large grocery store there for anything you want to buy for the train. Realize with the 3 small kids walking may not be an option, but if you are able to, or traveling with another adult you could send someone to pick up the stuff you need.


Or....just pick up the "stuff" on the way in to the check in....?


----------



## egurbi (Jul 5, 2021)

railiner said:


> Or....just pick up the "stuff" on the way in to the check in....?


Just a guess, railiner, but having traveled with "three small children" before on the Auto Train and elsewhere, the OP may be looking for "things to do" with them rather than sitting around the station for 3 hours from 11:30 to 2:30 waiting to board. Or not.


----------



## JoanneW (Jul 5, 2021)

*egurbi*, you're right. I'm concerned about occupying 3 hungry, tired kids at the station for 3 hours, especially if it's raining.

Have you actually tried it and been denied passenger check-in before your auto? I keep pushing on the idea because, since my original post, I've found 2 more online reviewers who say you can bear left to bypass the auto check-in, park in the lot, and walk into the station. (Click here to see map.) It may be worth a try, with Uber Eats as a backup. Unfortunately, Uber/Lyft ride sharing won't work because they require our own child safety seats.


----------



## Bigpaw (Jul 5, 2021)

JoanneW said:


> *egurbi*, you're right. I'm concerned about occupying 3 hungry, tired kids at the station for 3 hours, especially if it's raining.
> 
> Have you actually tried it and been denied passenger check-in before your auto? I keep pushing on the idea because, since my original post, I've found 2 more online reviewers who say you can bear left to bypass the auto check-in, park in the lot, and walk into the station. (Click here to see map.) It may be worth a try, with Uber Eats as a backup. Unfortunately, Uber/Lyft ride sharing won't work because they require our own child safety seats.



It’s been years since I’ve been on autotrain but we were able to park and go inside to check in. I lived only 6 miles away. I got back in my car and went home and returned later to check the car in. I suggest you call the station and ask them what their policy is.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 5, 2021)

Bigpaw said:


> It’s been years since I’ve been on autotrain but we were able to park and go inside to check in. I lived only 6 miles away. I got back in my car and went home and returned later to check the car in. I suggest you call the station and ask them what their policy is.


I don't think Amtrak publishes phone numbers for stations. Google just shows the call center number.


----------



## PVD (Jul 5, 2021)

(703) 690-7023 not sure if this is still correct.... always get the name of who you talk to


----------



## disney1990 (Jul 6, 2021)

I have definitely been able to check in and then leave the Auto Train station. They just won't give you a number for your car because they don't want you to drive out with the number.


----------



## JoanneW (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks, everyone. I've confirmed on this discussion that a rider successfully did it as recently as September 2020. We're good to go. Can't wait to tell the grandkids!


----------



## b243923 (Jul 8, 2021)

I would call the number the station at (703) 690-7023 and confirm. I would not want the grand kids to be disappointed.


----------



## JoanneW (Aug 1, 2021)

My trip report: Auto Train with Small Children 7/28/2021


----------

